# Ft. Stewart Hog sign..and a crashed UAV Drone



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Went out today for a walk in the swamp..found a crap ton of hog sign..didn't see any hogs..but stumbled upon a old UAV Drone..looked like the army found it and stripped it of all the sensitive items..don't blame them leaving the rest it there..it was aways back there...


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

Get them hogs.


----------



## hoghunter84 (Mar 8, 2011)

ahh i know right where that is B8 if im not mistaken, not a drone i dont think, a old uav target for the airforce, PM me if you need advise on areas to hunt i still have my stewart map from 4 years of hog hunting thats all marked up


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

hoghunter84 said:


> ahh i know right where that is B8 if im not mistaken, not a drone i dont think, a old uav target for the airforce, PM me if you need advise on areas to hunt i still have my stewart map from 4 years of hog hunting thats all marked up


B24..There is a mix of Drones and Targets out here..talked to range control about it one day when we ran into them test driving some Humvee's..PM me any info you want to give!


----------



## frag (Jun 19, 2008)

FredBearYooper said:


> Went out today for a walk in the swamp..found a crap ton of hog sign..didn't see any hogs..but stumbled upon a old UAV Drone..looked like the army found it and stripped it of all the sensitive items..don't blame them leaving the rest it there..it was aways back there...



Ft Stewart Hogs have always been plentiful. I was down there with the 24th MP Company in 84-85 and had the high honor of being assigned to the post Conservation Officer section. Worked for a civilian CO named Odis King, who was a legendary law man, conservationist, and generally good man.

I took my first hogs there. Driving across B-13 (on duty, just north of Arty Range) we found one about 75 yards off the road. hog was laying down behind a log and all we could see was his top line. The plan was to flank the hog, and get him to stand up and then take a shot with an issue 12 gauge Ithaca shotgun with 00 buck. My partner would fire from a .45 acp round to get him to stand. He actually hit the hog, and he stood up and i shot him with the 12 guage. As a matter of fact, our game warden crew ate quite a bit of hog, and we roasted a lot of oysters on the sand bars on the Canoochee
River.

My life on Ft Stewart was exceptional and by far the best years of my life...


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

frag said:


> Ft Stewart Hogs have always been plentiful. I was down there with the 24th MP Company in 84-85 and had the high honor of being assigned to the post Conservation Officer section. Worked for a civilian CO named Odis King, who was a legendary law man, conservationist, and generally good man.
> 
> I took my first hogs there. Driving across B-13 (on duty, just north of Arty Range) we found one about 75 yards off the road. hog was laying down behind a log and all we could see was his top line. The plan was to flank the hog, and get him to stand up and then take a shot with an issue 12 gauge Ithaca shotgun with 00 buck. My partner would fire from a .45 acp round to get him to stand. He actually hit the hog, and he stood up and i shot him with the 12 guage. As a matter of fact, our game warden crew ate quite a bit of hog, and we roasted a lot of oysters on the sand bars on the Canoochee
> River.
> ...


Can you explain that for me? Are there oysters in the Canoochee? Sandbars?


----------



## frag (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah sure....

Off duty civilian COs would buy a bushel of oysters in a burlap sack and a case or two of beer and meet off duty MP COs on a sandy bank or a sandy island in the Canoochee. We'd roast them on a steel sheet over a camp fire.

On duty COs (civilian and MPs) would show up, have a few oysters and drink a Coke...then go back to work.

None of this was authorized, this was just Southern living. The Civilian COs were awesome. My first day on the job, Chief CO Odis King, and senior MP CO started us off with a fish fry outside of CO and Range Control Office. They treated us well. If you were off duty and wanted to hunt, COs would drop you off and pick you up. It was the best Army Duty that I had, out of the 13 I did on active and reserve...


When I got done with the Army, I just moved down the road and got a job with local sheriff office. I'd have stayed down there for life, but I got married to a Michigan girl and she couldn't take it.


----------

